# Finger shooting vs. mechanical release



## Harperman

DartonBiased said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm fairly new at this and I have set one of my two bows for finger release and another one for mechanical release.
> 
> I find myself shooting a lot much more accurately with the mechanical release, so I ask you all: Is finger shooting inherently as accurate as shooting with a mechanical release?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> JP


.......NO!....L.O.L...The Mechanical release aid is a machine, in that it fires (Releases the string) exactly the same every time.....The best Finger shooters in the World cannot release with the repeatability of a mechanical release.....I'd say that almost everyone that shoots Fingers does so for the enjoyment and challenge of it.....For pure accuracy, the Mechanical Release cannot be beat....Take care...Harperman


----------



## tguil

....and because your fingers are not a "machine" they are less likely to break down. I find that fingers are plenty accurate for bowhunting. If I really wanted see a lots of X's, I guess I'd have to get a "machine". 

Tom


----------



## CutTheLoop

Harperman said:


> .......NO!....L.O.L...The Mechanical release aid is a machine, in that it fires (Releases the string) exactly the same every time.....The best Finger shooters in the World cannot release with the repeatability of a mechanical release.....*I'd say that almost everyone that shoots Fingers does so for the enjoyment and challenge of it*.....For pure accuracy, the Mechanical Release cannot be beat....Take care...Harperman


Absolutely Jim.:darkbeer:


----------



## Noobist

Finger shooting definitely isn't _inherently_ as accurate as a release. However, if you give it time and dedication, every decent score you shoot, or tasty critter you drop, is so much more worth it. This is, in fact, because of finger shooting's lack of inherent immediate accuracy.
It takes skill and effort. Now, to be fair, a lot of the sort of scores guys are shooting today with releases &c. still take a degree of skill and effort, but as far as I am concerned, if a device instantly improves your scores and accuracy, then it's the device shooting the scores and not you!

And FWIW, once I understood how to set up my whole rig, and get a good customised setup, especially spine and FOC, I was away laughing shooting pretty darn tight groups, with bare fingers.

It's definitely worth it if you persevere, and I find finger shooting a lot more reqarding and satisfying!


----------



## Noobist

tguil said:


> If I really wanted see a lots of X's, I guess I'd have to get a "machine".
> 
> Tom


Lol I'd doubt it - your sig says you've been shooting fingers for 28 years? I'd bet you can shoot some sweet scores, fingers and all!


----------



## red44

Only speaking for myself, but I can deffinately get better scores with a release. I find myself shooting with fingers more than a release though, as frustrating as my shooting is at times. It's alot more of a challenge and maybe thats why I like it.
I think I mentioned it here before, but last year I did a 2 day Rhinehart shoot with a finger shooter who was darn good. I barely beat him using my release. It gave me added inspiration to keep at it with fingers. It can be done, I saw it happen.


----------



## tguil

Noobist said:


> Lol I'd doubt it - your sig says you've been shooting fingers for 28 years? I'd bet you can shoot some sweet scores, fingers and all!


Yeah, I do OK for an "old guy". However most of the time when I practice, I shoot for the "kill zone". 

Tom


----------



## DartonBiased

Thanks to all for your input. I'll keep practicing.


----------



## Harperman

tguil said:


> Yeah, I do OK for an "old guy". However most of the time when I practice, I shoot for the "kill zone".
> 
> Tom


Tom, I see where Your coming from, and agree to a point, but there is a big difference in shooting for the 12 Ring on a Rinehart turkey at 31 yards, and shooting a real live deer in the vitals at the same distance....Or shooting for the baby X on a Vegas target....Jim


----------



## tguil

Harperman, 

I agree 100%. I spend a lot of time doing a bunch of good old fashioned "stump shooting"...dirt clods, yucca plants, bunched grasses, etc. I don't shoot "cow pies" any more. They don't taste so good. 

Tom


----------



## fingers

I tried a release after years of fingers and really didn't do much better. I went to a 3d shoot and they had one of those pop-up shoots. They laughed at my long axle to axle bow when I stepped up but had a bit more respect when I stepped away from the line. My score stood until I left but obviously someone bettered it, regardless, I beat a whole bunch of those trigger shooters before that. 
When people ask me why I use the finger release I hold them up and say, "They never let me down" and they also let me be connected with the shot,,,


----------



## StalkingWolf

"They never let me down" and they also let me be connected with the shot,,,[/QUOTE]

That is why I shoot fingers too. I have always felt disconnected with a trigger release. 
:shade:


----------



## Hank D Thoreau

From a target shooting perspective, shooting with a release has become too accurate (even new shooters can post impressive scores relative to other styles). An attempt is being made to mitigate this with the hit/miss target but early reports are mixed. I shoot barebow fingers which is slightly less of a challenge than barebow recurve, my primary discipline. I like the challenge and creativity necessary to construct shots when shooting without a sight and other accuracy enhancing aids. Perfecting the release is a key to almost all forms of archery. For me, the release has a bigger impact on the outcome of my shot than any other factor. A mechanical release would reduce the challenge significantly. On the other hand, shooting compound release requires nerves of steel since one mistake and you are out. Something needs to be done to create more separation in scoring for release shooters -- at least at the elite level. At the local level, it is fine the way it is.


----------



## ABQ_Chica

StalkingWolf said:


> "They never let me down" and they also let me be connected with the shot,,,


That is why I shoot fingers too. I have always felt disconnected with a trigger release. 
:shade:[/QUOTE]

My thoughts exactly. I like touching the string; having a device between me and the bow felt funny. That's probably why I'm most comfortable shoot barebow. It just depends on what's more important to individual shooters. Competitions and leagues are fun and they are great way to gauge your own progress, but I'm more interested in the challenge of finger shooting than in super-high scores. That said, finger shooters can definitely rack up some amazing scores, and can hold their own during hunting season, that's for sure!


----------

